# Sardine Dog Treats



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I signed up for a class with Mick to do "nose works" and it was advised to bring stinky treats. So I made sardine treats and I caused my husband and younger son to evacuate the downstairs last night. And my husband told me I stunk up the house this AM!

The recipe: one sleeve of graham crackers(cinnamon preferred),3 eggs, can of sardines in oil and not drained. If the crackers don't have cinnamon, add 1 tsp. If the sardines are in water, add 2 tsp oil. Crush the crackers and mix everything together. Place on a cookie sheet and spread out to 1/4 inch thickness. Cook at 375 for 25 minutes, checking every 5-10 minutes (if there are bubbles, poke with a toothpick). Cool completely, cut into 1/4 inch squares, refrigerate. The recipe did not call for greasing the cookie sheet... I would either do that or use parchment paper or the non stick aluminum foil.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds delightful!:no: I'm guessing you aren't making Whoopie Pies at the same time.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I love sardines! Ima make some of those for me! (just kidding). 
Thanks, we'll try it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, does Mick love them? Did they pass his quality control tasting? :

I found it so funny that the recipe specifically asks for the _cinnamon_ graham crackers!! as if most dogs are so discerning.....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe I should make some! Thanks! Let me know how he does!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> So I made sardine treats and I caused my husband and younger son to evacuate the downstairs last night. And my husband told me I stunk up the house this AM!


I bet that stunk up the house. Fiona gets her sardines out of the container into the dish. Can't imagine cooking those things, the broiled Haddock and seared scallops stink enough around here. I do enjoy sardines myself on crackers, good stuff.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, the cinnamon defuses the eau de sardine! Did Mick like them? Ha! The whole crew liked them...except for when my girls have false pregnancies, my dogs are not exactly finicky.. The true test will be if they work with his nose tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually, the cinnamon defuses the eau de sardine! Did Mick like them? Ha! The whole crew liked them...except for when my girls have false pregnancies, my dogs are not exactly finicky.. The true test will be if they work with his nose tonight!


We will await Mick's verdict with "baited" breath.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to order 3 pounds please, advise price including shipping :


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The treats worked... Mick is a tad weenie, but his food drive overrrided his fear of getting his head stuck in a cardboard box. I think he has a really good nose as I have done some tracking with him and he seemed to take to it. I am just one of those people who needs specific instruction and does better with private lessons(not for the nose work class, but tracking and obedience)... sigh.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The dogs love salmon treats...they would be nutso for sardines treats!
Me...not so much~


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A person in the class tonight had cooked turkey hearts...bleeech...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay for Mick! He must of loved having you all to himself! : )


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He did. Doing something like this would be fun for Penny. It is low impact as far as I can see! Mick, initially was all about the people... doesn't get out enough... but it seemed like his humongous nose kicked in... and then it was fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And Mick is so loyal... he is fun to work with and I have forgiven him for vomiting all over my center console in my car.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He is putting that nose to good use! I have thought about it for Penny. I do a lot games here with her. I have a few of those wood treat puzzles that she is really good at. My client's like to hide treats and have her find them at work as well. Maybe i'll look into it. 

I am glad you forgave him, how could you not! He is to adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is doing a senior dog nose works class... I think Penny is technically senior..


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, I would consider Penny a senior, even though she does not act like one! : ) She is 8 going on 9! I will have to send her a message.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good thing you don't need to put the treat in your mouth. 

When I took attention classes, we had to keep the treats in our mouth for the dogs attention - cheese and hot dogs were the only thing my dog got.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I did the attention training, I could not put food in my mouth. I have to say I have issues with saliva and spitting... it's my own personal issue...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So how bad did this stuff smell while cooking? Do I need to wait until I can open windows?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The cooking smell was weird.. the cinnamon would draw you in, then BAM! the fish smell was eewww! They did not smell awful in the finished product....


----------

